# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  dh bike selber zusammen bauen

## m4rc3l

fahre seit eineiger zeit 4x und wollte mir jetzt noch nen dh bike zulegen.
das problem ist das ich schüler bin und aufpassen muss das, dass mit der kohle hinhaut.
also das bike sollte schon nen fully werden damit ich mir nich nächste jahr schon wieder nen neues holen muss
also ichh hatte die idee mir die grundlegenden teile (rahmen, dämpfer, gabel, usw bei ebay zu besorgen und die kleineren teile halt so zu besorgen.
die frage ist nur mit was zu einen preis ich dann so für das komplette bike rechnen muss oder ob man sich lieber nen gebrauchtes komplettes bike besorgen oder ne günstiges neues :Confused:

----------


## punkt

wieviel bargeld hast du denn?

----------


## m4rc3l

ich denke so 1000€ müssten drin sein

----------


## Cru Jones

Also einzeln zusammenkaufen lohnt sich wohl kaum. Derzeit findest so billige gebrauchte Bikes, dass Dich dieses wohl sicher billiger kommt, auch wenn Du einige Teile ersetzen musst, als ein gleichwertiges neues.

----------


## m4rc3l

also sich dann mal bei ebay audf die suche machen oder was würdet ihr mir empfehlen

vielleicht könnte man ja auch im bikepark mal nachfragen ob die bikes zum abgeben habe ( was haltet ihr davon?)

----------


## Cru Jones

im Internet findest eh viel, (hier, bei mtb-news.de, traildevils.ch etc.), ebay finde ich nicht die beste Quelle für Komplettbikes. Bikeparkbikes würde ich nicht nehmen, die haben viel durchgemacht.

----------


## m4rc3l

dann werde ich mich mal auf die suche machen :Smile:

----------


## m4rc3l

bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemar.../114114/cat/42
was haltet ihr davon :Big Grin:

----------


## joseppe

ganz schlechte idee.

die kurbel (ich schätze mal das ist eine alivio und der verkäufer ist einfach unfähig die richtige bezeichnung hin zu schreiben) ist für trekkingräder gedacht.
demnach wird sie im dh-betrieb eher früher als später den geist aufgeben. dann wird das mit dem kaputten innenlagergewinde ein problem für dich.

lass die finger davon!

----------


## m4rc3l

gut dann werde ich noch mal weitersuchen
auf der seite sind ca di hälfte der bikes mit dem preis ( bestes angebot) versehen leider kann ich die preise dafür schlecht einschetzen.

----------


## stephan-

Kauf dir ein gebrauchtes Bighit, von 2006 oder ein bisschen älter, da dürftest du mit 1000€ hinkommen. Ansonsten noch 400 drauflegen und ein neueres Modell kaufen.
Stimme damit den Vorpostern zu: Komplettbike kaufen. Wird sicherlich günstiger! Außerdem ist ein Teilekauf für ein komplettes Rad, wenn du gebrauchte Teile kaufst, sicherlich sehr nervenaufreibend, langwierig und mit Problemen verbunden. Sobald auch nur ein Teil nicht wie beschrieben ist, sobald irgendwas nicht passt oder kompatibel zueinander ist.. Lass da lieber die Finger von, gut gemeinter Rat!

----------


## m4rc3l

die idee mit den selber zusammne bauen habe ich schon verworfen ( also komplettes gebrauchtes)
außerdem wenn ich mir alle teile gebraucht hole bezahl ich ja schon unmengen für den versand

----------


## e017

Hätte gern neues dh kann mich aber nicht entschieden was würdet ihr mir für eins empfehlen

----------

